# Revision of Medial Malleolar Fracture CPT



## tbensonite (Apr 10, 2014)

Hello. I'm kind of new to Ortho coding and really hoping someone can lead me in the right direction on this one.

Patient had ORIF of malleolar fracture. There was a malunion of fracture and doctor needed to go back to do a revision.
Here is a brief description of what was done:
Open Reduction Internal Fixation with removal of hardware and reinsertion of hardware into right medial meniscus.
General Anesthesia; Her old incision was opened, subcutaneous tissue divided directly and down to the medial malleolus. Two screw nails were then removed and our attention focused to the displaced medial malleolar bone fragment. This was reduced and we were able to secure the displaced malleolus with 2 additional screw nails.

Excellent alignment was noted with C-arm visualization in the AP and lateral views of the ankle joint. The deep tissues were approximated with Vicryl...and so on.

I chose diagnosis codes 733.81 and 824.0. I'm really struggling with the procedure code. Does anybody have any idea? I would so appreciate your help. Thanks so much


----------



## purushoth (Apr 11, 2014)

We can report the CPT 27720-RT. 

CPT -27720 code description is Repair of non-union or mal union, tibia without graft. In this instance mal union was reduced by the provider and nails are reinserted. Thanks!!


----------



## tbensonite (Apr 11, 2014)

purushoth said:


> We can report the CPT 27720-RT.
> 
> CPT -27720 code description is Repair of non-union or mal union, tibia without graft. In this instance mal union was reduced by the provider and nails are reinserted. Thanks!!



Awesome! I really appreciate your time and help. Have a great weekend


----------

